# wpa_supplicant: skip RSN IE - parse failed

## pgu

When I run the wpa_supplicant with the debug option I get the following errors:

```
wpa_parse_wpa_ie_rsn: invalid group cipher 0x0

wlp3s0:    skip RSN IE - parse failed

wlp3s0:    reject due to mismatch with WPA/WPA2
```

The same wpa_supplicant.conf file works fine on a Debian based system, so I suspect it might have something to do either with the specific version of wpa_supplicant (v2.5) or due to a missing kernel setting or similar.

Any ideas?

----------

## shaqxu

I got the same error yesterday. After check the source code of wpa_supplicant, I found that it donesn't support WPA/WPA2 mixed auth. 

Change the router to use WPA2 auth can fix this error.

----------

